# HGH causing racing heartbeat, constant migraine, anxiety, and a lack of appetite?...



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Started 5iu ED of Hygene Pharma (Hygetropin) Black Top HGH on Monday morning, and had been enduring a racing heartbeat, a constant migraine, major bouts of anxiety and a loss of appetite until Friday, when I decided to stop the HGH until I'd found out what the problem was.

I also trialled Sibutramine @ 20mg on Monday, to see the effect it had on my appetite, but haven't taken any since, as it made me heave at the mere thought of eating. A few have suggested Sibutramine was to blame initially, but I can't imagine it was in my system all week.

So what gives? Can HGH cause these types of symptoms?

DP.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Dunno if you go on Dats site but a guy on there used some Igf, & had a severe reaction to it.

The general conclusion was that it was not Igf.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Dark Prowler said:


> Started 5iu ED of Hygene Pharma (Hygetropin) Black Top HGH on Monday morning, and had been enduring a racing heartbeat, a constant migraine, major bouts of anxiety and a loss of appetite until Friday, when I decided to stop the HGH until I'd found out what the problem was.
> 
> I also trialled Sibutramine @ 20mg on Monday, to see the effect it had on my appetite, but haven't taken any since, as it made me heave at the mere thought of eating. A few have suggested Sibutramine was to blame initially, but I can't imagine it was in my system all week.
> 
> ...


They sound more likr sibutemine sides than gh to me


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Well, I pinned 2iu yesterday morning, and got the same symptoms all over again, albeit reduced, and bar the anxiety.

If I could compare these sides to the sides of any other compound, it would be Clen. They're not exactly the same, but feel very similar.

I do trust my source -- yes, I know HGH is widely faked and anyone can be duped -- but is it possible to not get along with one lab's GH over another?


----------



## arthemis (Apr 19, 2014)

Dark Prowler said:


> Well, I pinned 2iu yesterday morning, and got the same symptoms all over again, albeit reduced, and bar the anxiety.
> 
> If I could compare these sides to the sides of any other compound, it would be Clen. They're not exactly the same, but feel very similar.
> 
> I do trust my source -- yes, I know HGH is widely faked and anyone can be duped -- but is it possible to not get along with one lab's GH over another?


Myabe is stupid but i felt the same with hyges brown the past year till i stop to mix HGH with bac water, and started to mix it with sterile water. Just my experienice, i felt the same symphtoms that you, anisiety ( i went to doctor, even i stop a cycle because i think on high BP) lethargy etc, and it stopped when i rest adn star again mixing HGH with sterile water. Now always mix the HGH with sterile water and 0 problems, im running now the blacks too. Why this issues? i dont know, mybe some reaction to bac water? strange, but i find the solution for me to use HGH. Maybe help you.


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

arthemis said:


> Myabe is stupid but i felt the same with hyges brown the past year till i stop to mix HGH with bac water, and started to mix it with sterile water. Just my experienice, i felt the same symphtoms that you, anisiety ( i went to doctor, even i stop a cycle because i think on high BP) lethargy etc, and it stopped when i rest adn star again mixing HGH with sterile water. Now always mix the HGH with sterile water and 0 problems, im running now the blacks too. Why this issues? i dont know, mybe some reaction to bac water? strange, but i find the solution for me to use HGH. Maybe help you.


Cheers for the input, fella. I've heard some people don't get along with Bac water, and thought I may be one of them, but I have mixed hCG with Bac water on countless occasions, and have never had any sides from it when used to reconstitute hCG. So, unless it becomes another animal when mixed with other compounds, I'd say these sides weren't due to the Bac water.

Alright, so a little update...

I jabbed 2iu on Monday; symptoms remained. Jabbed 2iu Tuesday; symptoms lessened, but were still present. Jabbed 3iu yesterday (thought I'd taper up), and symptoms seemed to be almost gone. I went with 3iu today as well -- as that's all I had left in that vial -- and now I feel fine. Heart rate is still perhaps a little faster than I'd like, but no apparent anxiety, no migraines and no loss of appetite.

Tomorrow, I'll either taper up to 4iu or go back up to 5iu, and see how things go from there.

Maybe introducing exogenous GH into one's system is something some people have to "adjust" to? And I wonder if it has anything to do with one's insulin sensitivity, too...


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

You may be feeling slightly hypo. Hgh can lower blood sugar I believe. Look into that mate.


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Elvis82 said:


> You may be feeling slightly hypo. Hgh can lower blood sugar I believe. Look into that mate.


Yeah, I've heard about that. Will read up a little more on it.

Pinned 5iu today, and feel totally normal. Carb intake has remained the same throughout -- green vegetables only, with the odd handful of tomatoes or red peppers chucked in for good measure.

My source has very kindly given me one vial of green top Hyge (.com.cn), one vial of Global Labs, and one vial of Soma-Tex to try out. So, to gauge how each lab's GH works for me, I'm planning to do the following next week; 8iu of green top Hyge on Monday, 10iu of Global Labs on Wednesday, and 12iu of Soma-Tex on Friday.


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

Some HGH is overdosed by the manufacturer for commercial purposes obviously. Real brown tops were lab tested at 13IU / 1 vial and some vials even 14 IU.

Corroborating the possibility of the black top Hyge to be overdosed with a clinical study made recently to determine the effects of abnormally high HGH dosages daily I can certainly see a parallel between the side effects you mentioned and the usage of high dose of HGH (effects occurring only in some individuals).

More on the clinical trial here ( https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/results/NCT00191165?term=somatropin&rank=17§=X01256#all )


----------

